# Welcome New Mentors!



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 25, 2021)

Please join us in welcoming @JowGaWolf and @Kung Fu Wang as mentors on this site. They've been active and positive influences on this site, and we believe they will do an excellent job in their new role.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome aboard, gents.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Please join us in welcoming @JowGaWolf and @Kung Fu Wang as mentors on this site. They've been active and positive influences on this site, and we believe they will do an excellent job in their new role.



Welcome new Mentors JowGaWolf & Kung Fu Wang.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks guys.  Congrats Kung Fu Wang.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks! Hope we can all share valuable information in this forum.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 26, 2021)

Oh fellas!!! Massive congratulations, certainly well earned and wonderful positive contributors.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 26, 2021)

Congratulations you two!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats, gentlemen (and I use that term loosely). Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thumbs up !


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrats, fellas!


----------



## Brian King (Aug 26, 2021)

New folks buy the beer...just say'n. Congrats!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 26, 2021)

We'd offer rum, but when Cap'n Bob left, it seems all the rum was gone...


----------



## Instructor (Aug 27, 2021)

Welcome!!  It's good to see some fresh faces in here.


----------

